# Carved On A Natural Fork Oak "Tatanka"



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Hello friends slingshots!

Who could forget such a great movie of Kevin Costner, "Dances With Wolves" of that movie came out the name of this slingshot, "Tatanka" because their forms are very similar to an American Bison, Lomo pronounced, horns short and strong. and wasp waist.

It is carved on the oak natural fork, robust fork allowed me to give this way. finished with linseed oil and beeswax. theraband gold provided. splendidly comfortable.

Here the photos ...


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

I like it, nice shape


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, Master Chepo. I have to say it really inspires me to make more and more naturals!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another work of art. What do you do with all these beauties?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Fantastic looking fork chepo you are great at carving


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Really nice. love the shape.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Thanks Elmar.

Aras and McKee: It is always nice for me to read your comments, I like to fill the view young people,

Charles: I really enjoy them and use them too, I know no more enjoyable.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks WingShoother.

I honor your comment


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Me encanta cómo se tallan cada una honda un poco diferente de la otra, la búsqueda de armonía entre la naturaleza y los deseos artificiales

la curvatura simplemente fluye y el moho en tu mano ergonómico

de un fan fiel al verdadero artista, gracias por traer la belleza en este deporte, el maestro

-google traduce


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

You always make great looking slingshots.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That one is extra nice even for you, Maestro!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Strikewzen thanks for your comment in Spanish. is very significant for me, and see how much value my work makes me feel so good!

Ocrender thanks for your comment.

DayHiker muchas gracias.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great one Chepo, I love it. The wood is wonderful and the shape shows your personal style. Good work mate.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Fabo Chepo, you do the nicest naturals. love 'em. Can you tell me about the band attachment please? Is it a wax cotton you use or??? Looks very neat


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a question here! Do you use only linseed oil for that kind of shining? Or you use beeswax polish too?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> I have a question here! Do you use only linseed oil for that kind of shining? Or you use beeswax polish too?


Aras: The treatment is a bath of linseed oil and after draining and polished wood (I doup to 2500 grits) applied the cream (A homemade mixture that I shared my carnal Chaneke-Josh -composed of beeswax, turpentine and linseed oil-) preferably warm to penetrate better, then polish with a cloth is clean cotton. and polishing until it is fully integrated. or There are commercial wax wood very good I think you might try one that you're saferange


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

My Mai, you're great.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Chepo ! I have made some cream out of beeswax myself, just without the linseed oil. Going to polish some natural wood. 
Aras


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

alfshooter said:


> Thanks Chepo ! I have made some cream out of beeswax myself, just without the linseed oil. Going to polish some natural wood.
> Aras


Ok Aras, always happy to help.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Rapier said:


> Fabo Chepo, you do the nicest naturals. love 'em. Can you tell me about the band attachment please? Is it a wax cotton you use or??? Looks very neat


Sure. To tie the bands used waxed thread. grooves are essential to stabilize the coil,

Yeah I thought so. You must have a steady hand to get the grooves so straight all the way round the forks. nice


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Just a little! friend. and a little more patience


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

You have quite a collection of slingshots...all designs are supurb, and this one is an excellent fit for the hand...And once again the master of the natural fork!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks Shooter AZ.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepon:

Pos eso de que Tatanka es bufalo... mai los bufalos son estos: http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQPMxAkoUd5_hzR3jFZsH5XKtMK-ln6XLjWSoUGMSrK5jYemXKJFQ pero weno, no es culpa de nadie lo se saca Hollywood de la manga.

Ahora que la recua esta de poquisima como todas la que hace aste y no se podia esperar menos que mas. Me late un resto como le dio esa forma de quinceañera de barrio pobre y la remata con esa base como si estuviera paradita bailando ballet. Mas chida se puede?? Nel, no lo creibo. Ademas que su material que parece llevarlo en la sangrita el encino de la Jusco, le quedo muy chulo con ese beteado de poca. Saludotes mai y pos siempre admirando al que nos toca el ritmo y nos señala el wen camino recuero a seguir.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Great work Chepo!

Every of your forks I´ve seen is simply a piece of art!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias carnal Xidoo! sabes que estimo mucho tus comentarios. gracias.

Torsten: I'm glad to read your comment, coming from an artist "Recuero" slingshot is really flattering.


----------

